# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  قزاز ورزاز .. محمد الطيب الأمين

## musab aljak

*شاب من الحاج يوسف عثر على(سفة تمباك) داخل زجاجة مشروب غاري قبل ايام
 اتخيل لقى (سفة) داخل فزازة بارد
 طيب ماممكن الواحد يلقى ليهو قزازة بارد داخل (كيس تمباك)
 في السودان ممكن عادي تلقي(السفة) في قزاز البارد لكن صعب جدا تلفى قزازة بارد داخل (كيس تمباك)
 لأنو الشقي في
 (الكبدة ) بلقى (عضم)
 قبل كده أنا في  (الفول) لقيت(كراع) جدادة 
 جدادة في عينك

 وجه الشبه بين أحمد الجابري ومصفطفى سيد احمد  هو كلاهما تم اكتشافهم بعد الموت 
 وجه الشبه بين رشا الرشيد وتسابيح مبارك هو ان كلاهم غير قابل  على التطور

 كنت لوقت قريب اظن أن احمد البنا هو مدير اعمال الفنان احمد الصادق ولكن عرفت من بعض الاصدقاء انه فنان قائم بذاته
 حقيقه اشكرك هؤلاء  الاصدقاء على تصحيح المعلومه

 غازي سليمان  قال 
 (أنا ماسفيه عشان أشتري كيلو طماطم بعشرين جنيه)
 غازي سليمان يعتقد أن كل من يشتري كيلو طماطم هذه الأيام هو (سفيه)
 والله ناس الدنيا
 زول مرطب وعايز يأكل طماطم تقول عليهو (سفيه)
 طيب رأيك شنو ياغازي سليمان في زول بشتري كيلو لحمة ضان وكيلو طماطم

 نفسي يوم ادخل الصراف الآلي 
 هسه الزول لو دخل
 (بطاقة الجريدة) دي في الصراف الآلي ممكن يطلع ليهو قروش
 غايتو يوم أنا بعملها 
 يوم  ح ادخل بطاقة الجريدة في الصراف الآلي
 عشان الصراف الآلي ذاتو يعرف حاجه
 يوميا قاعدين نشوف الناس دي بتصرف قروش آليا
 احنا زاتنا بعد كده بنجرب 
 إن شاء الله ندخل ليكم في الصراف ده بطاقة ترحيل
 ترحيل ب (التاء)
 و.......و......
 بأسم الحب بقدم ليك حياتي ومعاها بطاقة صراف آلي 
 شوف الكرم ده ... بقدم ليك حياتي ومعاها ...خروف للضحية

 دكتور عبدالهادي ابراهيم قال ان(90%)
 من عمليات الاجهاض تتم لطالبات جامعيات 
 اتخيل (90%) من عمليات الاجهاض في الخرطوم تتم لطالبات جامعيات 
 وده ما كلامي انا كلام الدكتور يامولانا
 وكلام الدكتور ده خطير جدا ويقود الناس الى حتة صعبة جدا
  لايحترم الناس طالبه جامعية يفترض أن تخرج من الجامعة بشهادة ولكن للأسف تخرج (بطفل مقتول)
 والعياذ بالله
 لن أعلق على هذا الحديث لأن التعليق عليه صعب جدا ولكن هذا ماقاله دكتور عبدالهادي

 معقولة مذيعة عندها عضلات
 والله العظيم انا مستغرب المذيعات ديل بيجبوهم من وين ؟؟
 حاجة تكسف
 واحدة عندها عضلات والتانية إبتسامتها متر ونص والتالتة صوتها زي صوت التلفون الصيني والرابعة بتقول 
 (يا اصتاذ) والخامسة عندها جلحات

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الزول ده كلامه خارم بارم ساااااي
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*أقرأ مابين السطور يا كسلاوى
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*يا جماعه المذيعة العندها عضلات دى ماتجيبوها للبرير عشان يعرف حاجه
                        	*

----------

